# 95 HB King cab XE-V6 ABS and brake light



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I had a Chilton for my trucks, but can't find it. Did a search and saw nothing.

I hardly knew it had an ABS light, but it's on and don't have the first clue where to look. The only thing I can think of is if it responds to the rear shoes being wasted or load proportioning valve being an issue. Anyone have any experience here?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

you truck has rear ABS. the sensor is on the axle pinion to measure speed. the title says that you have both the ABS and BRAKE light on, is this true? if so, check your brake fluid level. if not, then chances are your pinion sensor has gone bad or the connector is dirty. there are other things that will cause the light to go on but these are the more common ones. get a FSM and it will tell you how to diagnose it.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I know the truck has rear ABS. I've never seen a sensor on rear axle for it. You would think that is something i would have see when pulling the drive shaft for the clutch upgrade last year. I actually thought the proportion valve just limited the amount of brake to the load and kept it so low they could never lock up. Never thought it had any real sort of ABS.

Yes, both lights come on at the same time after driving awhile. No the brake fluid is not low enough to cause the light. I guess I'll jump under it and look for this sensor and clean the connections after I get done with the intake.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

should be mounted on the nose of the rr diff (top)


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I can see it, almost wish my truck was higher so I could get to it. Maybe Sunday. Called to price that thing and the local parts store said $365. Hope it's just connection issues from flood waters or something.


----------



## Riceking (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't have much experience but I had a 95 XE-V6.

For jokes, me and my dog drove around the neighbourhood without the bed on. The ABS light stayed on the whole time. When I put the bed back on it turned off.

RiceKing


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

To bad I already have a bed on mine. LOL


----------

